# Man forced to eat his beard



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

******** gone wild.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if he said if you can kick my a$$, I'll eat my beard?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice to see that drunken and boorish behavior is alive and well - NOT!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hahahah this was on the local radio station the other day I was bustin up listening to the audio


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

There's a joke in this whole thing....


----------

